# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  यदि तोंद निकल गई है तो घटाइए पेट

## Krishna

अक्सर 40 की उम्र तक पहुंचते-पहुंचते शरीर की मसल्स, फैट या चर्बी में बदल चुकी होती है। इस चर्बी का सबसे ज्यादा जमाव हमारे शरीर के मध्य भाग, यानी पेट पर ही होता है। अगर इसे नियंत्रित नहीं किया गया तो तोंद निकल आती है और शारीरिक सुंदरता खत्म हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्यों बनती है चर्बी
*जवानी से प्रौढ़ावस्था तक पुरुषों में टेस्टोस्टेरान और महिलाओं में एस्ट्रोजन हार्मोन का बनना सुचारू रूप से जारी रहता है। ये हार्मोन वसा का स्तर सही बनाए रखने में भी काफी मददगार होते हैं। दूसरे शब्दों में इन हार्मोनों की मदद से हाथ, पैर और कूल्हे में वसा का बहाव होने के कारण वह जम नहीं पाता। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ इन हार्मोनों के बनने में कमी आ जाती है, जिससे चर्बी जमने की क्रिया तेज हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*खतरा ही खतरा* हेल्थ व फिटनेस एक्सपर्ट होली सेंट लाइफर का कहना है कि शरीर के अंदरूनी भाग में जमा हुई चर्बी को 'विस्रल फैट' कहा जाता है। यही फैट पेट के चारों ओर इकट्ठा होकर तोंद निकाल देती है। इससे न केवल लिवर (यकृत) और इंसुलिन पर प्रभाव पड़ता है बल्कि दिल की बीमारी, डायबिटीज और कैंसर का खतरा भी बढ़ जाता है।

*वसा के फायदे भी*हालांकि वसा का मुख्य कार्य शरीर के ताप को नियंत्रित करना और अंगों को सुरक्षा प्रदान करना है। यदि हम ज्यादा समय तक भूखे (उपवास आदि) रहते हैं तो यही वसा शरीर को ऊर्जा देने का भी काम करता है। त्वचा के बिल्कुल नीचे स्थित इस वसा की परत को 'सबक्यूटेनियस फैट' कहते हैं। जब तक हम मोटे नहीं होते, यह शरीर के लिए नुकसानदायक साबित नहीं होती।

----------


## Krishna

*कैसे की जा सकती है चर्बी कम**खान-पान :* 5 सी - कैंडी, कुकीज (बिस्किट), केक, कोला और चिप्स - और तले हुए खाने से परहेज

----------


## Krishna

*नियमित व्यायाम :* कितनी भी व्यस्त दिनचर्या क्यों न हो, व्यायाम जरूर करें। एरोबिक्स भी पेट पर चर्बी का जमाव कम करने में काफी मददगार है।

शरीर बनाने के लिए की जाने वाली कसरत, जैसे- हाथ, पैर, सीने और पेट के व्यायाम भी चर्बी घटाने में मददगार हैं।

----------

